# Paint color of Alpine amps (pic)



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a color that will match the dark gray pain on this alpine amp?
It has some scuffs that I want to paint over.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

What about going to autozone with it and checking the spray paint caps to match? That's what I would do. Or there are some paint stores that will custom mix you a can. Good luck!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Blancolex300 said:


> What about going to autozone with it and checking the spray paint caps to match? That's what I would do. Or there are some paint stores that will custom mix you a can. Good luck!!


I hadn't thought of that. I did check Lowe's and Wal-mart...no dice. :worried:
I'll give autozone a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## Svendingo (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been to paint shops (auto body) that have a multicolor laser gun. They scan your paint and it outputs directly to their paint mixing computer controller. This computer then precisely adds a drop of this and drop of that and matches your paint. They guarantee a match.

I did this almost eight years ago, I'm sure the technology is even better now. I wish I remembered which brand it was ((3M maybe? ). I only bought a $30 can of touch up paint to match the wacky green of my Datsun, so it wasn't like you needed to buy a $5k paint job...


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

Blancolex300 said:


> What about going to autozone with it and checking the spray paint caps to match? That's what I would do. Or there are some paint stores that will custom mix you a can. Good luck!!


funny. thats what i do too. on a budget got to improvise....


----------

